# Wedding Planner Service, St. Paul and Minneapolis



## lian alexandra (Jul 16, 2007)

Are you looking for an wedding planner in St. Paul and Minneapolis? All our wedding planners credentials have been verified and ready to serve you a succesful wedding event. We have list of event providers such as  the services ofhttp://romyslist.com/*limousines, bridal wear, venues, invitations, A/V Equipments, live bands, D.J.'s, top entertainers, singers, comedians, magicians, celebrities, celebrity look alike, caricaturists, psychic's, handwriting analysts, all styles of dancers, theme parties, staging, lighting, catering, photographers, videographers and floral designers.  *We exist to give you an edge: better service and lower costs on your next innovative event. Because when you're planning an event, every dollar and every hour counts. As industry insiders, we've developed a new business model that can significantly reduce your costs and save you time while delivering the most successful event. Visit http://romyslist.com


----------



## three_eyed_otter (Jul 16, 2007)

:hail:


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 16, 2007)

At least the link didn't infect me with Super-AIDS&#8482;. . .


----------

